# Caesar sauce turned into 'Disgustasauce!'



## di reston (Apr 17, 2018)

I decided to make a Caesar Salad the other day. Here's the recipe, which I chose because it didn't include raw egg yolks, but milk. I can't remember which site I was looking on, but OH didn't find it to his liking at all. 
Here's the recipe I used:
1/4 cup grated Parmesan
1/4 cup mayo
Milk, 1-2 tbsp
1tbsp lemon juice
1tbsp mustard
1 clove garlic
seasoning

In principal, I'd like to learn another recipe, but there are so many versions. The recipe above must be sound, but somehow I mess of it. Can you give me some encouragement? It's such a great American classic I'd love to learn to make a sauce without ruining it!


di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast    Oscar Wilde


di reston


----------



## caseydog (Apr 17, 2018)

di reston said:


> I decided to make a Caesar Salad the other day. Here's the recipe, which I chose because it didn't include raw egg yolks, but milk. I can't remember which site I was looking on, but OH didn't find it to his liking at all.
> Here's the recipe I used:
> 1/4 cup grated Parmesan
> 1/4 cup mayo
> ...



It was actually invented in Tijuana, Mexico. But, that doesn't help, does it? 

The recipe you posted doesn't read like a real Caesar. I don't think it is the Mayo that messed it up. But, I've never made a Caesar for scratch. I believe you can use a lightly poached egg if a raw egg makes you nervous. 

What "seasonings" did you use?

CD


----------



## medtran49 (Apr 17, 2018)

I don't use a recipe anymore, but do use a raw egg, though CD is correct that you can use a very lightly boiled or poached egg, basically just warmed up enough that it's not considered "raw" anymore.  You can also use egg substitute to thicken the dressing instead of using any egg product at all. 

I haven't tried this, but it's very close to how I make mine, except I also put in a little Worcestershire sauce and use 1 less anchovy.  I've never had a fail with one of her recipes.  I also sometimes add a tiny bit of sugar if the lemon juice is particularly bitter/strong.  She uses Parm as the thickener. https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/anne-burrell/eggless-caesar-salad-recipe-1922197


----------



## di reston (Apr 17, 2018)

Medtran, and caseydog, thanks so much for putting me on the right road! A bit of time, you also put me on the right road for making club sandwiches - It's now one of OH's favourites!

di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast    Oscar Wilde


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Apr 17, 2018)

This is my recipe for Caesar salad dressing:

_Ingredients:_

1 cup Olive Oil Mayonnaise
2 tsp Worcestershire sauce
1 tsp garlic, minced
1 tsp anchovy paste 
1 tsp Dijon mustard 
2 tsp lemon juice
½ cup Parmigiano-Reggiano, grated
¼ tsp salt
¼ tsp freshly ground black pepper

_Instructions:_

In a large bowl, whisk the garlic, anchovy paste, lemon juice, Dijon mustard and Worcestershire sauce together. Add the mayonnaise, Parmigiano-Reggiano, salt and pepper and continue to whisk until well combined. Adjust salt and pepper to taste.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Apr 17, 2018)

Milk in the recipe just sounds wrong. When I think about combining lemon juice and milk, the first word that comes to mind is "curdle."

I use raw egg, too, but Medtran's linked recipe sounds like it would work because you're forming an emulsion with the olive oil. Anchovies are a key ingredient, too. In my opinion, that's what really gives Caesar dressing its distinctive flavor.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Apr 17, 2018)

This is the authentic recipe from Hotel Caesar's in Tijuana:

Ensalde César, from Season 8 of Mexico - One Plate at a Time
Servings: 6

Ingredients

A half of a long baguette, sliced into 1/4-inch rounds, brushed with olive oil
2 garlic cloves, peeled and finely chopped
6 canned anchovies
2 tablespoons fresh lime juice
1 tablespoon Dijon mustard
2 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce
1 egg yolk
3/4 cup good-quality olive oil
4 romaine hearts (36 leaves)
1/2 cup freshly grated Mexican queso añejo or other garnishing cheese such as Romano or Parmesan,

Instructions

Heat the oven to 425 degrees. Spread the baguette slices on a baking sheet and bake until well browned and crisp, about 10 minutes.

In a very large bowl, mash the garlic into a paste using either the back of a fork or a wooden spatula. Add the anchovies and lime juice and mash them to a paste with the garlic. Mix in the mustard, then the Worcestershire and finally the egg yolk. Slowly drizzle the olive oil in a thin stream into the base, whisking with the fork as you add it, until it comes together as a light dressing. Pour half the dressing into a jar, cover and refrigerate. Add the romaine leaves
to the remaining dressing and toss to coat.

Arrange 6 romaine leaves on each of the 6 chilled plates. Sprinkle with the grated cheese and garnish with toasted croutons.

©Rick Bayless. All rights reserved.


----------



## JustJoel (Apr 17, 2018)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> This is the authentic recipe from Hotel Caesar's in Tijuana:
> 
> Ensalde César, from Season 8 of Mexico - One Plate at a Time
> Servings: 6
> ...


Wow! The original! I don’t know why, but it’s kinda exciting, like finding a fifty year old cookbook with your mom’s notes in the margins.

Thanks for posting this, I’m gonna try it right away.

The lime surprised me.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 17, 2018)

No mayo or dairy

Olive oil
Vinegar
Lemon Juice
Garlic
Egg (soft boiled) 
Anchovy 
Parmesan cheese
Dijon mustard
Worchestershire sauce


----------



## di reston (Apr 19, 2018)

One question:- In Italy we don't get canned anchovies, we get anchovies in olive oil, or anchovies preserved in salt. The salted anchovies are usually used rinsed in water for a few minutes and then used. The anchovies in olive oil can be used straight away. They don't taste the same, the anchovies in oil are milder, and the anchovies preserved in salt have a stronger flavour, even when they're rinsed. Which kind should I use? The salted anchovies have a stronger flavour, whereas those in oil are milder.

Many thanks for your help.

di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## msmofet (Apr 19, 2018)

di reston said:


> One question:- In Italy we don't get canned anchovies, we get anchovies in olive oil, or anchovies preserved in salt. The salted anchovies are usually used rinsed in water for a few minutes and then used. The anchovies in olive oil can be used straight away. They don't taste the same, the anchovies in oil are milder, and the anchovies preserved in salt have a stronger flavour, even when they're rinsed. Which kind should I use? The salted anchovies have a stronger flavour, whereas those in oil are milder.
> 
> Many thanks for your help.
> 
> ...


I use the canned fillets in oil. I also use some of the oil in the dressing. 
I save any leftover oil/anchovies to use in vinaigrette dressing.


----------



## medtran49 (Apr 19, 2018)

We got some packed in salt once, you just start out with a little less, remembering you can always add more.  We normally buy the fillets in olive oil also because they are more readily available.


----------



## di reston (Apr 19, 2018)

Many thanks - these things do make a difference. 

di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## taxlady (Apr 22, 2018)

di reston said:


> One question:- In Italy we don't get canned anchovies, we get anchovies in olive oil, or anchovies preserved in salt. The salted anchovies are usually used rinsed in water for a few minutes and then used. The anchovies in olive oil can be used straight away. They don't taste the same, the anchovies in oil are milder, and the anchovies preserved in salt have a stronger flavour, even when they're rinsed. Which kind should I use? The salted anchovies have a stronger flavour, whereas those in oil are milder.
> 
> Many thanks for your help.
> 
> ...


I use anchovies packed in olive oil in a jar.


----------

